# 2013 Nissan Altima Back up Camera Not working



## Dongoracing1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey guys! I have a 2013 Nissan Altima 3.5. The backup camera when putting the reverse won't even come on the screen or even give me a black screen, it just stays on the navigation or radio screen. Navigation and all other radio functions work fine, back up lights work also. Just trying to figure out how to troubleshoot this, I can't find any schematic or wiring diagram on the internet to even find out where to start. Does anyone know if there is a fuse for the back up camera and it's location. I can't even find that in any of the manuals or online if there is? Any help would be great at this point!


----------



## Gyoung1172 (Aug 21, 2018)

Same problem here as well as some of the steering wheel buttons dont work like the source and + - or phone buttons!!


----------



## jadenmarie (Jul 6, 2020)

i’m having this exact problem. any way to fix it?


Gyoung1172 said:


> Same problem here as well as some of the steering wheel buttons dont work like the source and + - or phone buttons!!
> [/QUOTE


----------

